# Aduana Building - Manila, Philippines 2012



## Zmokaz (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi all! Just some pics to share. The building is very old (built in 1800's), entry is prohibited due to its current state (it's not fun to get a bashed head from a falling adobe). The place is sealed but there are guards inside and some really angry dogs. I only managed to circle it and take a peek in its open but grilled windows.

Enjoy but please bear with my shots. Thank you. 

If you want to read more about it, here's a good link... 

http://pinoyshooter.org/bogs/2010/10/the-intendencia-aduana-in-intramuros-manila/

*Intendencia (Aduana Building)*






*The Facade*





*Peeping through the bars*



DSC_3459 by Zmokaz, on Flickr

*Root curtain*



DSC_3472 by Zmokaz, on Flickr

*Good old cabinets*





*An exit*





*Back entrance*





*Sealed with iron and vines*





*Tree on a wall*





*The root*





*A room with a view*





*Cruceiro*



DSC_3455 by Zmokaz, on Flickr

*Inner look*

























*This is such a beauty *





*Adobe*




















*Side walls*



DSC_3522 by Zmokaz, on Flickr

*Past and present*



DSC_3530 by Zmokaz, on Flickr

*The building must be magnificent during its prime.*


----------



## klempner69 (Feb 12, 2012)

Now thats dereliction..like something from Indiana Jones.Very nice shots.


----------



## Zmokaz (Feb 12, 2012)

^Thank you sir. I always thought pics from my side of the globe go unnoticed since this is a highly European site.


----------



## klempner69 (Feb 12, 2012)

We love all things derelict.Obviously there will be a predominanace of european sites but if you have more of what you have posted,I for one look forward to seeing them.You can actually learn a lot by using forums like this one.There are many places I have seen reported here that I have never heard of and of late there has been many reports from Berlin on sites unknown to me.All part of lifes rich tapestry I guess.


----------



## Zmokaz (Feb 12, 2012)

^Of course, I'm going to post some more locations. I'll try to somehow contribute to the site. But security around here is tough. One wrong move and you're gonna get blasted by shotgun wielding trigger happy security. I guess next time I explore I'd wear my tux so I won't be mistaken for a thief lol.


----------



## Curious Dragon (Feb 12, 2012)

There are brilliant pictures, especially as access was limited. Thank you


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 13, 2012)

Liking that place and your pix! Must hook up next time we are in the Philippines! Due a trip to Coron again next winter!


----------



## King Al (Feb 13, 2012)

Good stuff Zmokaz, I always like seeing something different


----------



## Zmokaz (Feb 13, 2012)

@ALL

Thanks for the 'thanks' given and for liking my shots, but I need to improve on it more because it's really a pain after you've visited a site and upload your pics to a PC then see the god damn thing appear the way you don't want them to be. Like, why am I at this point when I took the shot?! Why didn't I (did I) include this part on the frame?! Why did I shot this at a weird angle (see *peeping through the bars*) and so on!


----------



## krela (Feb 16, 2012)

Zmokaz said:


> @ALL
> 
> Thanks for the 'thanks' given and for liking my shots, but I need to improve on it more because it's really a pain after you've visited a site and upload your pics to a PC then see the god damn thing appear the way you don't want them to be. Like, why am I at this point when I took the shot?! Why didn't I (did I) include this part on the frame?! Why did I shot this at a weird angle (see *peeping through the bars*) and so on!



That's all part of the learning process, at least you actually notice and acknowledge these things so you can improve. Don't beat yourself up about it.


----------

